# Clock question



## Notagoat (9 mo ago)

I have been going back and forth with my clock, trying to decide if i want to keep it and get it fixed or put a tach in its place, , just purchased a set of rally gauges from Scott, and he mention points in it, well that got me looking closer, a tiny file and inhave a working clock!! Woohoo, so that answered the question as to whether I should get rid of if!! A solid no! Anyways, now that it works, i needs to give it a thorough cleaning, so my question is, “ does anyone know how to remove the time adjuster button, so I can get behind the glass and make it pretty????


----------



## O52 (Jan 27, 2019)

It just unscrews but after 50 years its probably on there pretty tight.
I used insulated needle nose pliers to hold the stem and a pair of pliers (also insulated) to unscrew the knob. 
Knobs are available if you damage it.


----------



## Notagoat (9 mo ago)

It worked!! Many thanks! And I didn’t break button!! Woohhoo


----------

